# Women's Water Polo C&C



## jritz (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
These were taken last weekend of our girls waterpolo team vs. stanford.  I would for some C&C! Thanks for looking!
1. 



2.  



3.  




4.  



5.  



6. 




Thanks!


----------



## cnutco (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm checking this out on my BB Torch, but from what I see... I like!

Love #2

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jritz (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you! Anyone else with some C&C?


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 26, 2011)

nice set


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice... 

Not a fan of your signature though.  It looks like a chinese take out restaurant


----------



## Bram (Feb 28, 2011)

What was your setup for these?


----------



## jritz (Feb 28, 2011)

I shot them with my d3000 and a 70-300vr lens.
200 iso
f7.1 (that about the lowest i can go and stay sharp in the 200-300 range)
1/800 to 1/1000
Thanks


----------



## tyler_h (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't know much about sports photography, but in shots like #5 you need to have the empty space in the shot to the right and top of the frame; where the motion is headed rather than on the other side. Feels off to me in this shot.
Otherwise nice shots; #3 as a favourite.


----------



## Davor (Mar 1, 2011)

Not bad, i like how clear they are. Only thought about this is, there should have been more "action" shots.


----------



## jritz (Mar 1, 2011)

Davor said:


> Not bad, i like how clear they are. Only thought about this is, there should have been more "action" shots.


 I have more action shots, I was supposed to candids of some of the girls for the school website, i just haven't edited the action shots yet, i can post some if you want.


----------

